# ATTENDRE MAJ APPLE TV2 POUR LA VIDEO?



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

Pour l'instant depuis iTunes nous pouvons envoyer que l'audio, faudra t il attendre une MAJ pour que la vidéo soit aussi streamée?


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2010)

Ca prends ios 4.2


----------



## Queerasfolk (13 Novembre 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Ca prends ios 4.2



Non, iOS 4.2 c'est pour AirPlay via iPhone/iPad.

Pour streamer la vidéo, il suffit (normalement, je n'ai pas encore essayé) de mettre à jour iTunes en 10.1 (dispo dès aujourd'hui).


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2010)

Marche pas il y a que le son qui passe


----------



## pmeignie (13 Novembre 2010)

bin j'ai installé apple tv 2 ce matin sur un sharp de 4 ans  avec itunes 10.1 sur un imac 27 en X.5.2 (ehhh oui , pas  encore la MAJ  )
Aucun problème de fonctionnement .Toutes les vidéos  qui sont sur itunes streament bien sur le poste de tv  (branchement hdmi).
Les photos  de iphoto passent aussi bien : diaporama en  musique assez sympa directement du mac a la télé sans de faire sueur à graver ou a mettre sur clé usb .
Pour les autres video , j'ai lu qu'il faut encoder avec handbrake pour pouvoir les importer sur itunes et les lires sur apple TV 2 
Le réseau est assuré par une time capsule .
Cordialement
Phil


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

Oui ça fonctionnait déjà de cette manière en activant le partage mais depuis l'icône airplay il n'y a que l'audio. Peut être cela n'est il pas nécessaire puisque le streaming est d'office en  partage


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2010)

Exacte, tu peux depuis l'appletv regarder des videos qui sont dans itunes, mais tu ne peux pas depuis itunes choisir un film et le lancé sur l'apple tv.


Pour la musiques ça marche.  Ca prends probablement l'ios 4.2 qui devrait sortir bientôt.


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

Voilà je pense qu'il y aurait un double usage du Mac vers l'Apple tv de la fonction airplay mais par contre du Mac vers un iPhone ou iPad via airplay cela sera plus cohérent.
Pour l'instant faut attendre l'arrivée d iOS 4.2 ou il sera possible d'envoyer de la vidéo Dun iPad ou iPhone vers l apple tv


----------

